# Canon 5D Mark II  price shoots up



## scooterthepup (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been tracking the price on the  Canon 5D Mark II with 24 to 105 lens for a week. I found several places selling it for $2,640 I am ready to bye and in one day all those place raised the price $160 is a conspercy, how can a camera jump that much that has been on the market for years.


----------



## Superfitz (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazon has it new for $2,639 USD


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 3, 2012)

hmmmmm


----------



## Postman158 (Sep 3, 2012)

Conspercy


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 3, 2012)

It's the soviets.


----------



## KmH (Sep 3, 2012)

Nuke 'em!

$*2639* - "Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com"*- Canon EOS 5D Mark II 21.1MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera with EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> It's the soviets.



Aw, nonsense--it's *The Adjustment Bureau* at work. Derrrr!


----------



## scooterthepup (Sep 3, 2012)

if I bought it from Amazon i would have to pay $237 in tax which would make it almost $100 more than other places


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 3, 2012)

scooterthepup said:


> if I bought it from Amazon i would have to pay $237 in tax which would make it almost $100 more than other places



you're supposed to report and pay no matter what....and watch out!  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/297084-dealing-illegal.html


----------



## TheBiles (Sep 4, 2012)

scooterthepup said:


> if I bought it from Amazon i would have to pay $237 in tax which would make it almost $100 more than other places



Since when do you have to pay tax on Amazon?


----------



## hukim0531 (Sep 4, 2012)

is 5DII production discontinued?  If so that makes sense.  Amazon often list "new" discontinued items at higher price than even the newer item that replaces the old one.


----------



## Dao (Sep 4, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> scooterthepup said:
> 
> 
> > if I bought it from Amazon i would have to pay $237 in tax which would make it almost $100 more than other places
> ...



It is not what Amazon want, but few states require Amazon to do so.  (Their home state and states where they have affiliates)


----------



## spotter (Sep 4, 2012)

Your state would require Amazon to collect taxes if it has any facility (warehouse, office, affiliate, future store plans) in that state.


----------



## GrantH (Sep 4, 2012)

Buy the body only + better lense? Seems logical.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 6, 2012)

I bought the 5d mark ii with the 24-105 lens about 2 months ago from Dell and it was a total of $2700....didn't see it any cheaper anywhere else...


----------



## CanonJim (Sep 12, 2012)

To perhaps shed some light, an Authorized Canon dealer is bound by their agreements with Canon to sell their branded equipment NO LOWER than certain prices. If a bunch of dealers, such as Adorama, B&H, Cameta, Abe's of Maine, etc all raised their prices within a day or so, you can safely bet that Canon raised their prices to the dealers. And since there's so much competition in that market, they all charge the LOWEST price they can, not the highest.  If any of them started knocking hundreds of bucks off their Canon inventory, they'd soon lose the authorized status they have, and Canon USA wouldn't wholesale them any more stuff.  So it's not a conspiracy so much as a market price. Demand goes up, price goes up. I think much of the Japanese manufacturing capability is still offline due to the events of March 2011.

If you find any place selling name brand equipment, whether it's Canon or Nikon or Sony, Olympus, Pentax, whatever, at a substantially lower price than all the other guys, you can bet it's a ripoff of some sort. There's just no way in hell that an authorized dealer can sell a 5D for a bunch less than everybody else.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's a conspiracy theory from a Nikon user.

The 5DMIII isn't selling as well because people would rather go for the D800 or the cheaper 5DII. Since they can't do anything about their competition, they bumped their price on the 5DII to push folks into giving the 5DIII a harder look.

Then, there's the D600 at $2200. Oh snap!


----------

